# Ipad et sortie video composite et codec



## acer2500 (7 Janvier 2011)

Hello,

J'ai une petite question.
J'ai encodé des films en Mp4 et j'ai branché mon Ipad à ma tv via le câble tv composite (fil jaune, fil rouge et blanc)

Avec un des films, la qualité est nickel.
Avec les autres la qualité est bien mais cela saccade...
D'ailleurs j'ai loué un film sur Itunes et cela saccade aussi...

Les deux sont en H264, 1500kbits, 25 images par seconde et en MP4...

Je comprend pas...

Y'a t-il un autre paramètre qui fait que cela change....

Merci de votre retour d'expérience ;-)

Alain


----------



## arbaot (7 Janvier 2011)

même resolution?


----------



## acer2500 (8 Janvier 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> même resolution?



Oui...

D'ailleurs j'ai passé un 1024.. ça fait identique qu'un 640...


----------

